# What do you condition your tap water with?



## eppersonm16 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Im new to planted tanks and was wondering what people condition their tap water (for water changes) with. I live in San Diego, California and the tap water is very hard, so I was thinking of using Sea Chem's Neutral Regulator which adjusts the pH to neutral, softens, and removes the chlorine and chloramines. Anybody using this or something similar? However, I did read that using something like this results in the pH bouncing back up a little later after you use it which causes stress to plants and fish. 
thanks,
Michael


----------



## David Hui (Dec 10, 2004)

I use Prime from Seachem and nothing else. We have hard water in San Jose.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Do NOT use Neutral Regulator in a planted tank. It is a phosphate based buffer that will raise your phosphates to ridiculous levels. You should need nothing more than Seachem's Prime to treat your tap water. Once your tank is established and you do regualr water changes, your PH will stabilize by itself.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Seachem Prime is all that's needed and is what I use. Mike makes a great point about the Neutral Regulator product and pH regulation. Just use Prime. 

-John N.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use "AquaPlus".


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

R O/ D I


----------



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

I live in SD and yes the water is hard, but everything still grows and thrives. As everyone has suggested seachem prime for the dechlorinator and thats all you need.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I use Tetra Aqua Safe.


----------



## eppersonm16 (May 6, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the quick reply to my question. I use RO/DI for the automatic water top-off, however I am going to be using tap water for water changes. I do use Prime for my Reef tank so I will use it for the fresh too.
Take care,
Michael


----------



## The Bamboozler (May 15, 2007)

DeChlor.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Amquel+plus
NovaAqua+plus


----------



## Bubbs (May 31, 2007)

I use seachem Prime and add a bit of stress coat too


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I use nothing. I fill up a five gallon jug and let it sit for a day....chlorine degasses and it's fine.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> I use nothing. I fill up a five gallon jug and let it sit for a day....chlorine degasses and it's fine.


That's fine as long as your water supply doesn't have chloramine instead of chlorine...

I use Prime.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

i use seachem prime and nothing else, btw has anyone used the ADA brand water conditioner? it sells for almost $70 for a single bottle on conditioner, CRAZY who in their right mind would pay that much for conditioner?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Nutrafin Aquaplus(much cheaper than prime), I have been using it for 7+ years without incident.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Homer_Simpson said:


> Nutrafin Aquaplus(much cheaper than prime), I have been using it for 7+ years without incident.


Is the dosing similar to Prime? 5ml of Prime is good for 200l (50g). So a 100ml bottle of Prime is enough to condition 4,000l (1000g). Taking that into account, I've not seen cheaper water conditioners on the market... at least over here.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Laith said:


> Is the dosing similar to Prime? 5ml of Prime is good for 200l (50g). So a 100ml bottle of Prime is enough to condition 4,000l (1000g). Taking that into account, I've not seen cheaper water conditioners on the market... at least over here.


Good Question, perhaps someone can work out the math on this as I am not sure.

AquaPlus: 5ml approx 1 capful treats 19L(5 U.S. Gallons) for Chlorine and Chloramine.

Prime: 2 drops for each 4 litres or 1 U.S. gallon.

I believe there are 20 drops in 1ml, so if that is the case, then you only require 10 drops or 1/2 ml to treat the equivalent amount of water that 5ml of aquaplus treats. Hmmm.....that would make prime much cheaper. Hmmm....It may be worth switching. Thanks for bringing that to my attention. I was soley going by price.

Keep in mind tha AquaPlus is supposed to contain pateneted herbal extracts which are supposed to reduce stress and protect fish scales and fins against scrapes and cuts. I believe it does. Although I have used it for 7+ years, I am new to planted tanks, so I am not sure if those herbal extracts would be detrimental to plant growth or if they would faciltate algae growth.


----------

